# Go to Canada, find job, get work permit/visa?



## Expat_US

I am no stranger to the visa/expat world. I currently live in Germany and have gone through the extensive visa process. I know what to do, what needs to happen, how to go about doing it, etc. But I am confused about Canada. No matter where I look (I've done hours of research) or who I talk to, I cannot find a straight answer. Is it possible (like it is here in Germany) to simply go to Canada, rent an apartment (I can legally be there for 6 months), find a job, and then get a work permit/visa? Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin

Expat_US said:


> I am no stranger to the visa/expat world. I currently live in Germany and have gone through the extensive visa process. I know what to do, what needs to happen, how to go about doing it, etc. But I am confused about Canada. No matter where I look (I've done hours of research) or who I talk to, I cannot find a straight answer. Is it possible (like it is here in Germany) to simply go to Canada, rent an apartment (I can legally be there for 6 months), find a job, and then get a work permit/visa? Thanks!


Yes, that is possible. You would probably have some difficulty renting an apartment for 6 months and because you are unemployed and won't have a SIN (Social Insurance Number). You would need to have the work permit in place before being allowed to work. As a visitor you may be permitted to stay for up to 6 months. It's at the discretion of the Immigration Officer upon your arrival.


----------



## JGK

Expat_US said:


> I am no stranger to the visa/expat world. I currently live in Germany and have gone through the extensive visa process. I know what to do, what needs to happen, how to go about doing it, etc. But I am confused about Canada. No matter where I look (I've done hours of research) or who I talk to, I cannot find a straight answer. Is it possible (like it is here in Germany) to simply go to Canada, rent an apartment (I can legally be there for 6 months), find a job, and then get a work permit/visa? Thanks!


you could come as a visitor for 6 months having satisfied customs you can support yourself however after finding a job you then have to get a positive labour market opinion (LMO) then apply for the work permit. the LMO and WP process takes up to 4 months alone so you would need to find a job very quickly.


----------



## banhuahin

With a British passport you can stay for 6 months without any problems, I have recently done this myself in Calgary. Would suggest you get medical insurance as without a SIN number it gets expensive if you require treatment. I fell over on the ice and had to have 2 xrays for the bargin price of $750. Job wise it is very possible but you have to put alot of work in, get yourself out and about and do extensive networking. Given time and hard work I am sure you can get a job offer. I am lucky because I already had many Canadian friends who helped before I went. You have to take a chance. Its alot easier to get a job offer if your already there so possible employers can meet you and conduct interviews, networking is the key. The next stage once someone gives you a job offer is your work permit. To do this inside Canada is not easy. Go back to your home country and apply for your WP,(about 6 weeks average) Your employer should sort out your LMO. I am planning to return in 3 months when my WP comes through and I have sorted everything in the UK. Hope this has been of some help. Good luck.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Expat_US said:


> I am no stranger to the visa/expat world. I currently live in Germany and have gone through the extensive visa process. I know what to do, what needs to happen, how to go about doing it, etc. But I am confused about Canada. No matter where I look (I've done hours of research) or who I talk to, I cannot find a straight answer. Is it possible (like it is here in Germany) to simply go to Canada, rent an apartment (I can legally be there for 6 months), find a job, and then get a work permit/visa? Thanks!


Nope you cannot do like that.

From your post I am guessing you are American. If you are ...check whether you occupation falls under the NAFTA agreement. IF it does, apply for jobs and mention in your cover letter that you can legally work in Canada due to the NAFTA agreement.

You could go to Canada and stay for 6 months, but rent a place and stay there ? Unless you are planning to share a room because no landlord will rent without income

You can still apply to jobs in Canada even being in Germany. Some companies won't however pay for your relocation costs. Depending on your occupation they might issue a Work Permit.

You can also apply for immigration and If you are eligible through the Federal Process it will be pretty fast. By then you will get your PR card and will for sure get a job there

Good luck


----------



## mariakc2013

Hi!
I wondered if some could advice me  Me and my boyfriend want to move to Canada. It is easier for me as I can go on a working holdiay visa because i'm under 30 however he is older therefore he can only come on a visiting visa but would not be able to work :-( He has looked into applying for jobs however they always say he needs to have permission to work in canada in order to apply but to get a working visa it seems he needs a job offer! I'm really confused :-( He doesn't have a degree or higher education qualifications. Would he need to go on a visitor permit and look for a job whilst in Canada then come back to UK to apply for a work permit once he has a job offer? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Liam(at)Large

mariakc2013 said:


> Hi!
> I wondered if some could advice me  Me and my boyfriend want to move to Canada. It is easier for me as I can go on a working holdiay visa because i'm under 30 however he is older therefore he can only come on a visiting visa but would not be able to work :-( He has looked into applying for jobs however they always say he needs to have permission to work in canada in order to apply but to get a working visa it seems he needs a job offer! I'm really confused :-( He doesn't have a degree or higher education qualifications. Would he need to go on a visitor permit and look for a job whilst in Canada then come back to UK to apply for a work permit once he has a job offer? Thanks for your advice!


Your boyfriend would need to get a job offer and the employer a LMO (Labour Market Option, permission from the government to employ him as an overseas worker) and then he could apply for a Temporary Work Permit (TWP). What does he do, work wise?


----------



## mariakc2013

Hi!
Could he apply for a temp work permit whilst in Canada or is this something he would need to do from the UK? I haven't heard of LMO so I will do some research into this. He has worked for the same company for ten years as a Data Entry Keyer. Thanks for your response!


----------



## Auld Yin

No, he cannot work at all without an approved visa. A LMO is an approval to an employer to hire a non-Canadian worker. The employer has to prove it has spent time and money to find a qualified Canadian for the job but has failed to do so.


----------



## Liam(at)Large

mariakc2013 said:


> Hi!
> Could he apply for a temp work permit whilst in Canada or is this something he would need to do from the UK? I haven't heard of LMO so I will do some research into this. He has worked for the same company for ten years as a Data Entry Keyer. Thanks for your response!


He can apply for the TWP from within Canada, although, it's very unlikely a company would be able to get an LMO to employ him given his current occupation.


----------



## mojnava

*look for job*



mariakc2013 said:


> Hi!
> Could he apply for a temp work permit whilst in Canada or is this something he would need to do from the UK? I haven't heard of LMO so I will do some research into this. He has worked for the same company for ten years as a Data Entry Keyer. Thanks for your response!


I want coming to Canada for job. I can help you as an architect, I am a master's student in Azad university in Iran.
So what should I do for this?


----------



## mojnava

what should I do?


----------



## Jak100

banhuahin said:


> With a British passport you can stay for 6 months without any problems, I have recently done this myself in Calgary. Would suggest you get medical insurance as without a SIN number it gets expensive if you require treatment. I fell over on the ice and had to have 2 xrays for the bargin price of $750. Job wise it is very possible but you have to put alot of work in, get yourself out and about and do extensive networking. Given time and hard work I am sure you can get a job offer. I am lucky because I already had many Canadian friends who helped before I went. You have to take a chance. Its alot easier to get a job offer if your already there so possible employers can meet you and conduct interviews, networking is the key. The next stage once someone gives you a job offer is your work permit. To do this inside Canada is not easy. Go back to your home country and apply for your WP,(about 6 weeks average) Your employer should sort out your LMO. I am planning to return in 3 months when my WP comes through and I have sorted everything in the UK. Hope this has been of some help. Good luck.



Hello

I saw in your post that you stated that acquiring a work permit inside of Canada is not easy. Why is this exactly? I have read other peoples posts in various other forums about getting a job and what people have said clashes with what you have said as it seems that the more preferable way to land a job in Canada is to actually be present as Canadians prefer face to face contact. So to me it sounds like applying for a job then getting an offer would seem harder in a different country. My situation is as follows.
My friend who is also British is traveling to Canada tomorrow with his fiance who is Canadian. He will be living in her parents house for an undisclosed amount of time but will be looking for work. I will also be coming out to live in this residence but not until next month. We both will be looking for jobs over there but have no offers at this current time.
Any help or information you could give me would be greatly appreciated 

Thanks
Jack


----------



## CanadianMoose

mojnava said:


> I want coming to Canada for job. I can help you as an architect, I am a master's student in Azad university in Iran.
> So what should I do for this?


First thing's first, find out if your education counts for anything at all... Get Your Free Degree Equivalency

If it does, congrats, with your level of education you may be able to apply as a Federal Skilled Worker (Which itself brings Permanent Residence here for you in Canada)... for that refer to the CIC's guide here: Get Your Free Degree Equivalency



Jak100 said:


> Hello
> 
> I saw in your post that you stated that acquiring a work permit inside of Canada is not easy. Why is this exactly? I have read other peoples posts in various other forums about getting a job and what people have said clashes with what you have said as it seems that the more preferable way to land a job in Canada is to actually be present as Canadians prefer face to face contact. So to me it sounds like applying for a job then getting an offer would seem harder in a different country. My situation is as follows.
> My friend who is also British is traveling to Canada tomorrow with his fiance who is Canadian. He will be living in her parents house for an undisclosed amount of time but will be looking for work. I will also be coming out to live in this residence but not until next month. We both will be looking for jobs over there but have no offers at this current time.
> Any help or information you could give me would be greatly appreciated
> 
> Thanks
> Jack


As for you I would refer you to the application page for a Social Insurance Number which is required to work in Canada, in your case (Unless you plan on becoming a permanent resident like the above person) you should be looking under Temporary Residence... these are generally the only way a person can become employed in your situation unless you feel you have the experience to be a Federal Skilled Worker (Refer to the link above). Here is the link for Social Insurance, any questions about employment you can simply call CIC about as they would be happy to assist you (Just remember the time zone difference). 

Now as for Visiting Canada, coming from the UK you do not need any sort of visitor's visa (I saw this in an earlier post on the first page).


----------



## Jak100

Yeah surely that is the process that comes after finding a job and the work permit application. Also I checked on the site and it states that you have to apply in person


----------



## Jak100

As for you I would refer you to the application page for a Social Insurance Number which is required to work in Canada, in your case (Unless you plan on becoming a permanent resident like the above person) you should be looking under Temporary Residence... these are generally the only way a person can become employed in your situation unless you feel you have the experience to be a Federal Skilled Worker (Refer to the link above). Here is the link for Social Insurance, any questions about employment you can simply call CIC about as they would be happy to assist you (Just remember the time zone difference). 

Now as for Visiting Canada, coming from the UK you do not need any sort of visitor's visa (I saw this in an earlier post on the first page).[/quote]


Yeah surely that is the process that comes after finding a job and the work permit application. Also I checked on the site and it states that you have to apply in person


----------



## Jak100

CanadianMoose said:


> As for you I would refer you to the application page for a Social Insurance Number which is required to work in Canada, in your case (Unless you plan on becoming a permanent resident like the above person) you should be looking under Temporary Residence... these are generally the only way a person can become employed in your situation unless you feel you have the experience to be a Federal Skilled Worker (Refer to the link above). Here is the link for Social Insurance, any questions about employment you can simply call CIC about as they would be happy to assist you (Just remember the time zone difference).
> 
> Now as for Visiting Canada, coming from the UK you do not need any sort of visitor's visa (I saw this in an earlier post on the first page).




Yeah surely that is the process that comes after finding a job and the work permit application. Also I checked on the site and it states that you have to apply in person


----------

